# Time for English Muffins



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

I have made back (Canadian) Bacon. I have made maple pepper bacon sausage. I have made breakfast sausage. Now I need something to put them on. English Muffins!

English muffins make the best breakfast sandwiches but the ones in the supermarket here have the texture of bubbly inner tube. So, I make my own.

I make a thin yeast batter with 25% of the flour being whole wheat. I cook them on a griddle in muffin rings.













DSC01190.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 7, 2014


















DSC01192.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 7, 2014






Toast them up and put butter in them and they are great like that or toss on some breakfast sandwich fillings. Way better than store bought.













DSC01203.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 7, 2014






Disco


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks good Disco. I bet your eating well for breakfast anyway.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Looks good Disco. I bet your eating well for breakfast anyway.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, David. It is true my large stature is well earned.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks Great Disco!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Probably a lot better than my "Thomas' English Muffins".

You sure eat Great Breakfasts!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 7, 2014)

No video? 
No recipe?
You're killing me!!![emoji]128516[/emoji]
Nice looking muffins!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm with MD! Where's the particulars???
Nice Buns!


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Disco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. I suspect a lot of on this forum eat well.


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> No video?
> No recipe?
> You're killing me!!![emoji]128516[/emoji]
> Nice looking muffins!





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah I'm with MD! Where's the particulars???
> Nice Buns!


Sorry guys. It is pretty easy stuff. I actually got the recipe from Alton Brown's page on the Food Network.

                           English Muffins

Recipe By: Good Eats, Alton Brown
Serving Size: 6 muffins
 

-= Ingredients =-
1/2 cup Non fat powdered milk 
1 tablespoon Sugar 
1 teaspoon Salt 
1 tablespoon Shortening 
1 cup Hot water 
1 envelope Dry yeast 
1/8 teaspoon Sugar 
1/3 cup Warm water 
2 cups all purpose flour ; sifted

-= Instructions =-
In a bowl combine the powdered milk, 1 tablespoon of sugar, 1/2 teaspoon of salt, shortening, and hot water, stir until the sugar and salt are dissolved. Let cool. In a separate bowl combine the yeast and 1/8 teaspoon of sugar in 1/3 cup of warm water and rest until yeast has dissolved. Add this to the dry milk mixture. Add the sifted flour and beat thoroughly with wooden spoon. Cover the bowl and let it rest in a warm spot for 30 minutes.
Preheat the griddle to 300 degrees F. 
Add the remaining 1/2 teaspoon of salt to mixture and beat thoroughly. Place metal rings onto the griddle and coat lightly with vegetable spray.Divide the dough into the six rings. Cover the rings wit a pot lid or cookie sheet and cook for 5 to 6 minutes (I just put the lid on my electric fry pan). Remove the lid and flip rings using tongs. Cover with the lid and cook for another 5 to 6 minutes or until golden brown. Place on a cooling rack, remove rings and cool. Split with fork and serve.

That is his recipe. I find it takes about 8 minutes a side to cook them through. I also substitute whole wheat flour for 1/4 of the flour.

These come out with smaller bubbles than the commercial ones but lots of them so the butter soaks in nicely!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet no eggs.

I can actually make these.

I LOVE English muffins.

Thanks Disco.


----------



## brooksy (Oct 7, 2014)

Alton Brown is My favorite celebrity chef! Thanks for sharing Disco!


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Sweet no eggs.
> 
> I can actually make these.
> 
> ...


Hey, Adam, I will trade you a couple of nice bread recipes without egg for some home grown beef. 


Brooksy said:


> Alton Brown is My favorite celebrity chef! Thanks for sharing Disco!


Thanks, Brooksy. This recipe is one I use all the time and I am grateful to Mr. Brown.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

Those look nice Disco. BTW I have never made any that were consumable, lol, but if you don't have the muffin rings you can cut the top and bottom out a tin can and use those cylinders.

I like english muffins just could never get mine to come out right. Your's look delicious.

AND since they have whole wheat they are good for you even slathered in butter and jam!

Nice job.

I liked A Brown too, its the scientific approach to cooking... I love his explaination of the sock yeasts!


----------



## milt2tle (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks great, Disco ... Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for adding the recipe Disco! We love English muffins but haven't made our own yet. I bet substituting schmaltz for the shortening would be a tasty addition!


----------



## bladebuilder (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey those look great! Kind of a cross between an english muffin, and a crumpet!


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Those look nice Disco. BTW I have never made any that were consumable, lol, but if you don't have the muffin rings you can cut the top and bottom out a tin can and use those cylinders.
> 
> I like english muffins just could never get mine to come out right. Your's look delicious.
> 
> ...


Har! You're right Foam. They are practically health food!


milt2tle said:


> Looks great, Disco ... Thanks!


Thanks, Milt.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks for adding the recipe Disco! We love English muffins but haven't made our own yet. I bet substituting schmaltz for the shortening would be a tasty addition!


Everything is better with chicken fat, Case!


Bladebuilder said:


> Hey those look great! Kind of a cross between an english muffin, and a crumpet!


Great description, BB. However, after seeing your baking efforts I am truly cowed.

Disco


----------



## b-one (Oct 8, 2014)

That's a great looking English muffin for sure! Thanks for the recipe I might try it someday. Until then stuck with Bays.


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2014)

b-one said:


> That's a great looking English muffin for sure! Thanks for the recipe I might try it someday. Until then stuck with Bays.


I know what you mean. I have seen so many things I want to try on these forums that I just keep listing them.

Disco


----------



## flyboys (Oct 15, 2014)

Great job as always Disco!  I only have 1 English muffin left, but still have three vacuum packs of Canadian bacon left in the freezer.  I think this may be in my future tomorrow with some hollandaise sauce.


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2014)

Flyboys said:


> Great job as always Disco!  I only have 1 English muffin left, but still have three vacuum packs of Canadian bacon left in the freezer.  I think this may be in my future tomorrow with some hollandaise sauce.


I hope you like them. The earlier description of 1/2 English muffin and 1/2 crumpet is very accurate. Add and egg and some cheese to your Canadian bacon (it is really back bacon by the way, ask any Canadian) or an egg benny and you have a bit of heaven for breakfast.

Disco


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

I have made back (Canadian) Bacon. I have made maple pepper bacon sausage. I have made breakfast sausage. Now I need something to put them on. English Muffins!

English muffins make the best breakfast sandwiches but the ones in the supermarket here have the texture of bubbly inner tube. So, I make my own.

I make a thin yeast batter with 25% of the flour being whole wheat. I cook them on a griddle in muffin rings.













DSC01190.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 7, 2014


















DSC01192.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 7, 2014






Toast them up and put butter in them and they are great like that or toss on some breakfast sandwich fillings. Way better than store bought.













DSC01203.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 7, 2014






Disco


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks good Disco. I bet your eating well for breakfast anyway.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Looks good Disco. I bet your eating well for breakfast anyway.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, David. It is true my large stature is well earned.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks Great Disco!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Probably a lot better than my "Thomas' English Muffins".

You sure eat Great Breakfasts!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 7, 2014)

No video? 
No recipe?
You're killing me!!![emoji]128516[/emoji]
Nice looking muffins!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm with MD! Where's the particulars???
Nice Buns!


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Disco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. I suspect a lot of on this forum eat well.


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> No video?
> No recipe?
> You're killing me!!![emoji]128516[/emoji]
> Nice looking muffins!





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah I'm with MD! Where's the particulars???
> Nice Buns!


Sorry guys. It is pretty easy stuff. I actually got the recipe from Alton Brown's page on the Food Network.

                           English Muffins

Recipe By: Good Eats, Alton Brown
Serving Size: 6 muffins
 

-= Ingredients =-
1/2 cup Non fat powdered milk 
1 tablespoon Sugar 
1 teaspoon Salt 
1 tablespoon Shortening 
1 cup Hot water 
1 envelope Dry yeast 
1/8 teaspoon Sugar 
1/3 cup Warm water 
2 cups all purpose flour ; sifted

-= Instructions =-
In a bowl combine the powdered milk, 1 tablespoon of sugar, 1/2 teaspoon of salt, shortening, and hot water, stir until the sugar and salt are dissolved. Let cool. In a separate bowl combine the yeast and 1/8 teaspoon of sugar in 1/3 cup of warm water and rest until yeast has dissolved. Add this to the dry milk mixture. Add the sifted flour and beat thoroughly with wooden spoon. Cover the bowl and let it rest in a warm spot for 30 minutes.
Preheat the griddle to 300 degrees F. 
Add the remaining 1/2 teaspoon of salt to mixture and beat thoroughly. Place metal rings onto the griddle and coat lightly with vegetable spray.Divide the dough into the six rings. Cover the rings wit a pot lid or cookie sheet and cook for 5 to 6 minutes (I just put the lid on my electric fry pan). Remove the lid and flip rings using tongs. Cover with the lid and cook for another 5 to 6 minutes or until golden brown. Place on a cooling rack, remove rings and cool. Split with fork and serve.

That is his recipe. I find it takes about 8 minutes a side to cook them through. I also substitute whole wheat flour for 1/4 of the flour.

These come out with smaller bubbles than the commercial ones but lots of them so the butter soaks in nicely!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet no eggs.

I can actually make these.

I LOVE English muffins.

Thanks Disco.


----------



## brooksy (Oct 7, 2014)

Alton Brown is My favorite celebrity chef! Thanks for sharing Disco!


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Sweet no eggs.
> 
> I can actually make these.
> 
> ...


Hey, Adam, I will trade you a couple of nice bread recipes without egg for some home grown beef. 


Brooksy said:


> Alton Brown is My favorite celebrity chef! Thanks for sharing Disco!


Thanks, Brooksy. This recipe is one I use all the time and I am grateful to Mr. Brown.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

Those look nice Disco. BTW I have never made any that were consumable, lol, but if you don't have the muffin rings you can cut the top and bottom out a tin can and use those cylinders.

I like english muffins just could never get mine to come out right. Your's look delicious.

AND since they have whole wheat they are good for you even slathered in butter and jam!

Nice job.

I liked A Brown too, its the scientific approach to cooking... I love his explaination of the sock yeasts!


----------



## milt2tle (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks great, Disco ... Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for adding the recipe Disco! We love English muffins but haven't made our own yet. I bet substituting schmaltz for the shortening would be a tasty addition!


----------



## bladebuilder (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey those look great! Kind of a cross between an english muffin, and a crumpet!


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Those look nice Disco. BTW I have never made any that were consumable, lol, but if you don't have the muffin rings you can cut the top and bottom out a tin can and use those cylinders.
> 
> I like english muffins just could never get mine to come out right. Your's look delicious.
> 
> ...


Har! You're right Foam. They are practically health food!


milt2tle said:


> Looks great, Disco ... Thanks!


Thanks, Milt.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks for adding the recipe Disco! We love English muffins but haven't made our own yet. I bet substituting schmaltz for the shortening would be a tasty addition!


Everything is better with chicken fat, Case!


Bladebuilder said:


> Hey those look great! Kind of a cross between an english muffin, and a crumpet!


Great description, BB. However, after seeing your baking efforts I am truly cowed.

Disco


----------



## b-one (Oct 8, 2014)

That's a great looking English muffin for sure! Thanks for the recipe I might try it someday. Until then stuck with Bays.


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2014)

b-one said:


> That's a great looking English muffin for sure! Thanks for the recipe I might try it someday. Until then stuck with Bays.


I know what you mean. I have seen so many things I want to try on these forums that I just keep listing them.

Disco


----------



## flyboys (Oct 15, 2014)

Great job as always Disco!  I only have 1 English muffin left, but still have three vacuum packs of Canadian bacon left in the freezer.  I think this may be in my future tomorrow with some hollandaise sauce.


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2014)

Flyboys said:


> Great job as always Disco!  I only have 1 English muffin left, but still have three vacuum packs of Canadian bacon left in the freezer.  I think this may be in my future tomorrow with some hollandaise sauce.


I hope you like them. The earlier description of 1/2 English muffin and 1/2 crumpet is very accurate. Add and egg and some cheese to your Canadian bacon (it is really back bacon by the way, ask any Canadian) or an egg benny and you have a bit of heaven for breakfast.

Disco


----------

